# SE-R Owners Around Dallas



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

What up fellas. Me and a few guys from Oklahoma with Altimas/Maximas will coming down to Dallas at the end of this month. We are planning on hitting the track in Ennis on Friday Night June 27th and then going to Speedzone with a few guys from DNE on Saturday Night the 28th. If any of you wanna join in feel free, just lemme know or shoot me a pm.


----------

